# Members from outside the US



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Do we have any members from the following countries that would be willing to help with some APC administrative duties? If so, please send me a private message. Thank you!!

Japan
France
UK
Australia
Spain
Portugal
Germany
Holland
Denmark
Italy
Canada
Singapore
Taiwan
Russia


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Still looking for people from the following countries. If you have a little time and want to be involved with APC management, please PM me.

Japan
France
UK
Australia
Spain
Portugal
Germany
Holland
Denmark
Italy
Canada
Taiwan
Russia


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

There were three contests announced in APC this year. One was in Turkey and it has already released its results. The other two were in France and Italy. I am following their results but they have not been released so far in their websites. May be some members from different countries take the responsibility to start discussions about the planted tank activities done in their own countries. I wonder how we could follow the isolated local activities in Holland on the Dutch style and in Japan or China on Iwagumi.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Faruk Gençöz said:


> The other two were in France and Italy. I am following their results but they have not been released so far in their websites.


For what concerns the French contest (JAFA) it seems the results won't be published before September...


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for the news Mellonman. Did you submit your own tank to JAFA? How was the participation? Which categories were included? Would you be interested in discussing French activities here in APC?


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

I submitted my tank yes, the same that was submitted to APC contest (but 4 months older)...

The JAFA is a small friendly contest compared to ADA, AGA or APC : only 38 entries...
2006 was its third issue and there are only French contestants... 
The entries are categorized by tank size : under 60 liters (16 gal.), between 61 and 150 liters, and over 150 liters (40 gal.).



Faruk Gençöz said:


> Would you be interested in discussing French activities here in APC?


I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "discussing French activities"...


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Good luck in the contest.

I meant that you could start a thread for example on JAFA and summarize the interesting notes. Upon your summary I would react by comparing the participation in the Turkish contest. Then we could discuss the ways to increase the participation rates. As we discuss interesting points more members might become interested...


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

OK, why not ?
Even if I'm not sure that many APC members will be very interested in the JAFA...  

I intended to participate the Turkish contest too, but I forgot the deadline. Did you ?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I was willing to participate in both JAFA and the Italian (AquaEdi) contests. I did not find any English instructions for JAFA. At the period I was trying to submit my photo to AquaEdi the server was out of order. I sent an e-mail but I did not receive any response. After the deadline the page was working perfectly.

While trying to participate in the international contests, I did not participate the Turkish contest. It was nice to learn that the winner in the freshwater tank category was a female.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Faruk Gençöz said:


> I did not find any English instructions for JAFA.


You're right, and that's too bad...
I'll suggest the people of ForumAqua to write some for next year...


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

OK, we now have the thread on French contest (JAFA) started by Mellonmen.

What about the Italian contest? Any member from Italy? What is going on over there? It should be a proud that Antonio Capone from Italy got the 16th place in ADA contest. Congrats to him and Italy.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

No one from Italy? 

What about people from
Japan 
UK 
Australia 
Spain 
Portugal 
Germany 
Holland 
Denmark 
Italy 
Canada 
Taiwan 
Russia to talk about activities in their own countries?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't understand why nonUS members are not responsive to that thread. Is it because there are no activity at all in other countries?


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Maybe because they don't see what to report about... ?


----------

